# Christmas Giveaway! Solid oak traditional frame (guessing game)



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

So I am giving away one of my solid oak traditional board cuts to celebrate Christmas and my Approved Vendor status, The rules of this are as follows:

1) ONE guess per person, Make it count.
2) Must have 50+ post count to qualify (this is to prevent people from creating new accounts to get more guesses, Plus this is meant for dedicated members)
3) You must post about the frame once you receive and play with it.
4) As long as you meet 1,2 and 3s requirements I do not care where you are from I will ship it to you.

The slingshot will come banded up with a set of my target bands.

Here is what you are guessing for:








Solid Oak Traditional Boardcut stained Dark Walnut.

And here is what you will be guessing --








These are 1/4" steel, Guess how many are in this unconventional shot glass









Cheers and Merry Christmas, Everyone has until Christmas day to submit their guesses at which point the closest individual will receive the slingshot.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

69


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

226 balls. Merry Christmas Gib.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

60

Gib, I love the beautiful shooter I already have from you!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

127 is my guess, jeff


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

I will guess 117


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

72

Merry Christmas


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks like less than 100 but more than none so I'll say 80.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I guess 91


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

My post count isn't quite there yet, but I am a dedicated forum member so I'll guess and if I'm DQed so be it.









87


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

77


----------



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd say 146


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

130


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

99


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

56


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I guess the amount will be............... however many there would be if you emptied the glass and counted them............. I win........ again.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

147


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> I guess the amount will be............... however many there would be if you emptied the glass and counted them............. I win........ again.


lol you are a kidder.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

I guess 144


----------



## clemsonarcher (Dec 10, 2010)

107


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

125


----------



## Joe T (Jul 11, 2010)

75


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

i guess 98, dont think im quite at the post count eyt im im more of browser than poster


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

PJB21 said:


> i guess 98, dont think im quite at the post count eyt im im more of browser than poster


I wont be super strict if you atleast have a decent number of posts, Obviously any first time posters will not be counted.

Cheers


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

131

I never win guessing games like this, but I can't pass this opportunity up...


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

72 ?
I bet I won't win...


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

134


----------



## Gator7024 (Dec 5, 2010)

100 even
Merry Christmas! 
(sorry - just saw I was under the post count limit! I'm out of the contest!)


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

83, what do I know?


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

49


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Ima say 110


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

I gotta go with 133...I'm a little shy of the mark on the posts though.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

150.

That's a great-looking classical oak catty, Gib.

Congratulations on your Vendor status. Here's to your joy and success.

WD40


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

66


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

84. I know I do not meet the requirements but I view the forum almost every day, several times a day to learn and be inspired . I am just shy.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

273

And Merry Christmas!


----------



## TML (Dec 12, 2010)

my guess is 101


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

95


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

106


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks like nobody has taken my guess yet, so I'm in for a count of 129.


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

127


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

74,
merry xmas.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Christmas nears! If you have not already got your one guess in make sure you do.

Winner will be announced 12:01am Christmas Day EST. so make sure you get your guesses in, Dont wait until the last minute.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm going with 76,


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

25 hours remaining to get your guesses in!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Just bumping the thread so we can find it Christmas morning.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

143 was the number, Greyowl takes it! Merry christmas to all and hope your holidays are filled with joy.

Cheers


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Congratulations, Greyowl. I bet you get a fine shooter.

And thank you, Gib, for the fun contest. Good luck with the new venture.

WD40


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you Gib.

That's a nice Christmas gift. I'm very happy to shoot with it soon.

GreyOwl


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Gib, cool contest.
Philly


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

This is like trying to win a lottery, lol.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Well done buddy!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I'll guess 95


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

well done fella


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats GreyOwl!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Well done Archibald Belaney


----------

